# Busted Fender Brace Repair



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Feb 9, 2018)

Any ideas on how to fix this fender brace? I can’t find the piece that broke off. I don’t have any experience with welding or metalwork so I’m at a loss other than replacing the whole fender. FWIW, the bike is a AMF Roadmaster. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 9, 2018)

You can try your local welding shop.
I’m sure they could fabricate that small piece and weld it on.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 9, 2018)

Short of replacing the brace [easy to find] , unless you have a spare brace, take a flat washer, with a hole large enough to fit the axle easily through and epoxy it to the end of your fender brace. Ace hardware, Menards, and Home Depot sell small tubes of  "J. B. Weld." If you don't have access to welding, this will be your best bet. You can also replicate the end of your brace from sheet metal, and epoxy it on, or secure it with two rivets. The latter method would be harder to do, but is commonly done to fix this.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Feb 9, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Short of replacing the brace [easy to find] , unless you have a spare brace, take a flat washer, with a hole large enough to fit the axle easily through and epoxy it to the end of your fender brace. Ace hardware, Menards, and Home Depot sell small tubes of  "J. B. Weld." If you don't have access to welding, this will be your best bet. You can also replicate the end of your brace from sheet metal, and epoxy it on, or secure it with two rivets. The latter method would be harder to do, but is commonly done to fix this.




Good stuff. I’ll definitely look into this. I was afraid I’d have to scrap the project.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Feb 9, 2018)

A temp fix is to use two big washers, sandwich the broken brace in-between, and ride it til it breaks off again.

Or just find another fender brace.


----------



## retrobuilder (Feb 20, 2018)

bairdco said:


> A temp fix is to use two big washers, sandwich the broken brace in-between, and ride it til it breaks off again.
> 
> Or just find another fender brace.




Is the fender clearance to tire possible to simply redrill the mount hole "higher" on same parts then grind broke end square?


----------

